#  :
.          ,     .        .          ?       , -         .

 
            ,        .      ,          .        ?
  ,            .       ,        .              ,         ,    ,  ,      ,   ,              ,   .   ,      ,    ?  .          .  ,    ,            .     .   .
       .  ,       .          .          (),    ().   .          .     ,      ,   ,    .
  ,    ,        (, ).             ,          ,      ,       .  ,  ,    .    ,     .       ,            .  , ,  ,          .      ,        .
 , ,  .

*  :* http://www.klerk.ru/articles?57527

----------

